# Best Hamilton Dealer Online



## JBHR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello All, I'm in the market for a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 44 and I'm wondering what's the best site to purchase from. Looking for a trusted site with good prices. I found it for $525 on authenticwatches.com but I've never heard of this site. Any assistance you can provide would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced, Hammy enthusiasts! :-!


----------



## JBHR (Dec 30, 2011)

Seriously, 116 views and not one Hamilton enthusiast can suggest a good online retailer?


----------



## faman7 (Dec 19, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing a while back, i just bought my first Hamilton a few months ago, best deal i found was on Amazon and it was sold by amazon not a 3rd party so i figured i couldn't go wrong. Watch looks great, authentic, and I got a good deal on it. I live in NC so there is no Hamilton AD's anywhere around me so i have to buy online. Amazon worked great for me.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've bought from both amazon and jomashop and had good experiences. authenticwatches.com is legit, but you can usually find them cheaper at amazon or jomashop.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Ace Jewelers has good prices and are very reputable. Lots of fellas in the Omega forums have purchased their Omegas through Ace, nothing but good things to say.


----------



## JBHR (Dec 30, 2011)

Terrific! Thanks everyone. I'll check out Amazon, Ace Jewelers and jomashop. Much appreciated!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

JBHR said:


> Terrific! Thanks everyone. I'll check out Amazon, Ace Jewelers and jomashop. Much appreciated!


authenthicwatches is legit. another gray market dealer that does well is Ashford and AD would be Toppers. If you go the Ashford route ask them for $50 off and free shipping. They have always done that for me.


----------



## Boomquest (Dec 26, 2011)

JBHR said:


> Terrific! Thanks everyone. I'll check out Amazon, Ace Jewelers and jomashop. Much appreciated!


I've had nothing but good experiences with Amazon. I've bought 2 Edox watches off Ewatches.com (I know they don't sell Hamilton) & they were great to deal with. Ashford.com seems to have great prices on Hamiltons.

I'm not a fan of Jomashop though. I've bought 2 watches from them in their Ebay store. The first one was OK. The second one though, a Hamilton Khaki Pilot, was defective. The triangle at 12 o'clock was put on very crooked & pointing towards the 25 minute marker. It was so obviously out of wack, I can't believe it was not noticed before shipping. Well, trying to deal with Jomashop in getting an exchange has been a real pain. One month after purchasing it, I still have no watch. I actually had to go through Ebay customer support & open a case aginst them to finally just get a refund. It would have been a minimum 2-3 weeks more before I would've got an exchange. I won't buy from Jomashop again. That's just my experience with them.

Have fun with your watch shopping.


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

Jomashop and Amazon are both good. Post pics once you get it!


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

The one, first, last, and only time I ordered something from Jomashop they told me they couldn't fill my order and cancelled it. This was after two weeks of waiting! I'm sure many have used them successfully but I find them a joke.


----------



## jcatl (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought my only Hamilton from Toppers, but given how much money I spend at Amazon I would not hesitate to buy from them. If I were buying a new Omega I'd want an AD - just too much money involved to risk it.


----------



## DWF (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought mine from Toppers. They are an AD and their prices are within a few dollars of the grey market. Great customer service and overall great experience with free shipping.


----------



## ndabunka (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought my Hammy from Ashford.com (also grey marketer)


----------



## Boomquest (Dec 26, 2011)

ndabunka said:


> I bought my Hammy from Ashford.com (also grey marketer)


I just received a watch I bought from Ashford.com. They were great to deal with. Very quick shipping. Watch was in perfect condition. I highly recommend them.


----------



## 4Sight (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes me a bit worried. I ordered from Jomashop a couple of days ago. I've yet to receive any update on my order (even after I inquired via e-mail). Not feeling warm and fuzzy so far.


----------



## ROBERT A (Aug 19, 2011)

4Sight said:


> Makes me a bit worried. I ordered from Jomashop a couple of days ago. I've yet to receive any update on my order (even after I inquired via e-mail). Not feeling warm and fuzzy so far.


Don't worry, they take few days. You'll hear from them


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've bought many watches from Ashford. Generally, you're OK if gray market is fine with you. But, I have received watches that were obviously demos from them. Damage, missing crystal protection, missing tags, etc. My Hamilton came with missing stuff, but it was perfect so I kept it. A Bulova I ordered came with a terribly damaged case, like it had clearly been dropped on a very rough surface or hit hard on a concrete wall while on a wrist. Just be ready to send it back if it's not right and give it a try. Ashford is 50%-50% from my experiences. They do issue prompt refunds if requested.


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a good experience with Ashford as well. Shipped in a pretty plain box, but had the protective plastic on the watch and the watch was perfect so can't complain. Paid about 50% of retail.


----------



## ROBERT A (Aug 19, 2011)

I have had good luck with both Ashford and Joma.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had good luck with my AD. Prices are close to grey market websites and he can ship anywhere.


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

jnelson3097 said:


> I've had good luck with my AD. Prices are close to grey market websites and he can ship anywhere.


Care to share? I'd be interested in paying a small premium for working with an AD, but everything I've seen it's usually 20% or more which I just can't justify.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

jnelson3097 said:


> PM sent


Thanks, I will check them out and let you know how it goes.


----------



## LambChopFamily (Mar 1, 2012)

rlarsen462 said:


> Care to share? I'd be interested in paying a small premium for working with an AD, but everything I've seen it's usually 20% or more which I just can't justify.


jnelson

May I know the AD as well.

Many Thanks

Howard


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## 4Sight (Feb 26, 2012)

ROBERT A said:


> Don't worry, they take few days. You'll hear from them


Thanks. Tomorrow will be 5 days. I certainly hope I hear something. Perhaps Jomashop sells items they do not stock and contacts you when the aquire and ship the item.


----------



## 4Sight (Feb 26, 2012)

ROBERT A said:


> Don't worry, they take few days. You'll hear from them


Thanks. Tomorrow will be 5 days. I certainly hope I hear something. Perhaps Jomashop sells items they do not stock and contacts you when the aquire and ship the item.


----------



## taktlis (Mar 1, 2010)

Got mine from countshop and it was great (the instruction booklet is not in a shrinkwrap but who cares).
And I suspect amazon sometimes just get the watches from Joma? sometimes they sell for exactly the same price even though it states it's directly sold by amazon.


----------



## ng3l1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Try Ace Jeweller they gave us special discount price and free shipping


----------



## hhwxcb8mn (Mar 12, 2012)

Makes me a bit worried. I ordered from Jomashop a couple of days ago. I've yet to receive any update on my order (even after I inquired via e-mail). Not feeling warm and fuzzy so far.


----------



## LambChopFamily (Mar 1, 2012)

jnelson3097 said:


> PM sent


jnelson,

Many Thanks


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

hhwxcb8mn said:


> Makes me a bit worried. I ordered from Jomashop a couple of days ago. I've yet to receive any update on my order (even after I inquired via e-mail). Not feeling warm and fuzzy so far.


JomaShop isn't the speediest nor the best with communication - but by & large they deliver (always have for me). It can be very frustrating.


----------



## ROBERT A (Aug 19, 2011)

just checking with you....any update? did they contact you?


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought my Hamilton Ventura Automatic from Amazon, but it came from a 3rd party seller. The counterweight was DOA, but as I was just entering the world of watches I didn't know the difference until someone pointed it out to me. Needless to say, the warranty repair was only available from the original seller, which required shipping from Canada > US......... and in the end, I ended up shelling out $200 at a local watch shop to have it repaired. 

That said, the large majority of folks on WUS seem to have had good experiences buying from Amazon, and I have had good experiences most of the time as well, so YMMV!


----------



## LambChopFamily (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a quick report back on my experience with Asford.com

Monday morning 12th I had decided to order 2 Hammy from Ashford after reading many 50/50, ok-ish and Good report about Ashford. Ashford did have the best price for the 2 Hammy that I am after. To my suprise both of The Hammy price had went up on Monday morning - They were on a special clearance deal, I thought damm . . . just my bad luck. Then a live chat window pop out from Ashford's website, I thought I can ask nicely why the price had went up and maybe he will be nice enough to let me have them at the original discounted price. The sales assistant called Eddie just typed "sure I will try to ask for you". Crossed my fingers, Eddie came back "no problem we can offer you the original discounted price. Just order the watches online and pay for the website price and I will adjust the total once I see your order on our system" I thought once I paid, do I have to wait for a refund on the difference or its just going to be one of those battle trying to get the differences back. So I asked Eddie again, he re-assured me that I will only be charged for the discounted price as agreed with him.

So I ordered the watches. As per Eddie said I received an adjusted invoice few hours later with the discounted price. I have to state that I did completed checkout online and inputed my visaverify password. I was still sceptical until the amount showed up on my online credit card statement. Ummmm Eddie, good man did everything that he said. He also got the watches out on Monday afternoon so I can have them for the weekend. Tuesday 13th received another email from Ashford stating the tracking no. of the parcels.

Today 17th Saturday my 2 parcels arrived with the watches. I was nervous at this point because some fellow members said no original box, 2nd hand looking watches etc etc. At once I ripped the packaging off, Original box, shrink wrapped manual, Tags and watches looks new. Relax now... There is only one small small mark maybe smaller then a pin dot sized on the side of the Tachymiler. I did also feel that the leather strap is a little dry on the Cushion and the strap squeaks when u swing the strap side to side on the watch. I guess the watch had been in storage for awhile as its a discontinued model. But some delux hand cream, nick from my wife's collection had softed the leather.

Some pics that I taken but please excuse the bad quality, I am new to this.









































































For the price of the Maestro with 23% discount , I bought two discountinue models. They definately look the part and some discountinue stock are REAL Bargain. Ashford:-!









b-) Happy Hammy owner!!!


----------



## hk914 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey jnelson. I'm looking at getting a Khaki Field. May I get your AD info? Thanks.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

I recommend for Europeans - Jewels Private Outlet. Hamilton . It´s italian AD from Palermo, good communication, postage via UPS, option to pay via PayPal. I bought my Hammy Pilot there.


----------



## christo57 (Mar 23, 2012)

can you send me the link to your AD as well?

Thanks


----------



## ng3l1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is good deal or not. Jomadeals seem having up to 50 percent off for Hamilton watches


----------



## rbudiman (Mar 30, 2012)

> jnelson3097
> 
> May I know the AD as well.


Thanks


----------



## gprp (Oct 25, 2011)

jnelson

Please send me the contact details for your AD .

Cheers
gprp


----------



## Kbreese (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice watches Lambshop, how much did you pay for the white faced one with the black band? I believe its the H71726313, correct?


----------



## LambChopFamily (Mar 1, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> Nice watches Lambshop, how much did you pay for the white faced one with the black band? I believe its the H71726313, correct?


You are right its a Khaki Aviation Tachymiler H71726313 and I paid $618 for it. Love the watch. It is a very pretty watch, lots of details on the dial and the case is nice too with ribs on the side with Hamilton engraved on the side. Just don't understand why this model is heavily discounted.


----------



## hvntgtaclu (Jun 12, 2011)

Boomquest said:


> I just received a watch I bought from Ashford.com. They were great to deal with. Very quick shipping. Watch was in perfect condition. I highly recommend them.


I can throw my hat in the Ashford ring. Great pricing, excellent CS before AND after they sell you a watch. Jomashop is OK but Ashford is definitely a cut above. Highly recommend also.


----------



## Kbreese (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's my vote: Ashtar Trading. Online AUTHORIZED DEALER. Granted I only purchased one watch, but what I got was the best price anywhere online, faster shipping than I was told and excellent customer service. They even included a thank you card. 

Here's all the info on the company and my purchase:

forums.watchuseek.com/f357/ashtar-trading-new-ish-online-vendor-claims-authorized-dealer-legit-683856-new-post.html


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

hvntgtaclu said:


> I can throw my hat in the Ashford ring. Great pricing, excellent CS before AND after they sell you a watch. Jomashop is OK but Ashford is definitely a cut above. Highly recommend also.


I feel the same way really.... Ashford is by far the best


----------



## Kbreese (Apr 15, 2012)

I ordered my girlfriends accutron from Ashford which was a great price and I have no complaints but do yourself a favor and check out Ashtar Trading to see if they have the watch you are interested in. As good or better prices then anywhere online, great CS, and they are an AD. Why buy GM when you can have AD for just as good or better of a price. And no I have no affiliation with Ashtar just passing on the good word.


----------



## vancity67 (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wondering after looking at the Ace jeweler's web site... is it free shipping internationally? I see that they are located in the UK? did you guys have to pay duty or anything extra when you guys receive the parcel??


----------



## Casimm (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought at Jomashop, i had no problem at all. Rock bottom price and service. Discount watches was the same, they were excellent.


----------



## bitt31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking for that AD's contact info for hamilton as well, I am thinking of getting the X-Patrol.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashford doesn't always have the best selection, but I've found them to have the lowest prices, and their service is good.


----------



## wtgyusza (May 24, 2012)

Hi people! 
I own this watch Hamilton Watch · King Auto
Can anyone tell me please how to wind this watch manually ? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

I just purchased a Ball watch from Topper Jewelers who sponsors the Ball forum on this site. They are an AD and had a competitive price on the Ball. They also carry Hamilton but have not compared the prices. Topper had the watch I was looking for, adjusted the band, and delivered when they said they would.


----------



## CBMC (May 7, 2012)

Quick question. I have seen people talk about amazon using a 3rd party to sell their watches. I was wondering if the product page states "ships from and sold by amazon", if the product is sold through a third party? Specifically, I am speaking of a number of the hamilton watches sold by amazon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

No,if is stipulated with Ships and sold by amazon i think is clearly that the watch is sold by amazon)


----------



## CBMC (May 7, 2012)

Cypher said:


> No,if is stipulated with Ships and sold by amazon i think is clearly that the watch is sold by amazon)


Assumed that. Just thought I might be missing something. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jodie C (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about to buy my boyfriend a Hamilton. Is Jomashop reliable?


----------



## rickdarris2004 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just picked up my Khaki Auto from Jomashop through Newegg and had zero problems. Quick reliable shipping and the watch is amazing!


----------



## Casimm (Oct 31, 2010)

JBHR said:


> Hello All, I'm in the market for a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 44 and I'm wondering what's the best site to purchase from. Looking for a trusted site with good prices. I found it for $525 on authenticwatches.com but I've never heard of this site. Any assistance you can provide would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced, Hammy enthusiasts! :-!


 Add Discountwatchstore in Conn., I bought three watches there. They have a price guarantee too. They do have Hamilton, seems like the stock differs weekly. JomaShop was good too. Bought there, no problems. Amazon is good too, have bought there, no problems. I always go for the cheapest price myself. Others like the personal service, etc.


----------



## JohnLewis (Nov 16, 2012)

bought from authentic watches.com no problems they delivered next day air ! Brand new everything


----------



## JermyJermJerm (Oct 1, 2012)

add another + for countshop.com, got it at a good price, and fast delivery


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

I recently bought a Hamilton 7750 Valjoux from ASHFORD. Very nice price and customer service.....


----------



## MuffinmanXL (Dec 9, 2012)

Shopped around extensively for my first Hamilton and Ashford's prices have thus far been unbeatable


----------



## iuli (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,

I'm interested in reliable european online dealers to join the Hamilton club.
I''m looking the offers from premiumwatches.com - German dealers ... Are they reliable ? 

If you can you share some experience with other online stores as well it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

I got mine from Discountshop and am very happy with it.


----------



## swattorres (Sep 27, 2011)

jnelson3097 said:


> I've had good luck with my AD. Prices are close to grey market websites and he can ship anywhere.


Hi jnelson3097,
Can you please tell me the AD you dealt with? I need to buy a watch urgently for my dad's birthday. Thanks


----------



## Boomquest (Dec 26, 2011)

I just bought my 2nd watch in the last year, (a Hamiltom BeLOWZERO 1000M), from Ashford.com. Great prices with very quick shipping. Again, I highly recommend them.


----------



## jmartin1985 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd also like to know the identity of this AD, from jnelson, or anyone else who it has been shared with, if you please. Just out of curiousity, why does it have to be sent as a PM? Thanks in advance.

Can anyone else offer any feedback at all about the seller recommended by GSQZ, ......com? Their prices seem way too good to be true?


----------



## edvin1978 (Dec 19, 2011)

Check olfert-co.de they are Hamilton AD with possibility to order online.


----------



## smileybone (Jan 17, 2013)

Any good dealer in Canada? Why do we have to pay twice the price that is available in the US? Thanks!


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought an x-wind at watchwarehouse.com at an unbeatable price and excellent service


----------



## chuckie13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very good experience with Tesoro Jewelers, a Hamilton AD in Pa. The price was also lower than i could find anywhere in the grey market.


----------



## argh226 (Sep 21, 2012)

Id take note of any good AD in Canada too... The Hamilton will be my next to wear...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

amazon or joma


----------



## Dantheman2 (Feb 2, 2013)

My vote is for Ashtar Trading. I just received my Hamilton Khaki Field Officer from them via Fedex today. The transaction went perfectly and the warranty card was stamped by an AD (a sister company to Ashtar Trading). I got a nice hand written thank you card from them as well. They're a first class online dealer in my book.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

edvin1978 said:


> Check olfert-co.de they are Hamilton AD with possibility to order online.


I've been weighing up buying a blue King Scuba from these guys, but found it £100 cheaper at Hamilton Mens Watch H64545153

Has anyone used hotwatches? Concerned that it might be dodgy or maybe a mis-labelled quartz model.


----------



## smileybone (Jan 17, 2013)

argh226 said:


> Id take note of any good AD in Canada too... The Hamilton will be my next to wear...


Finally bought from Ashford. Excellent pre-sale service, took 2 days from order to delivery in Canada which I find amazing for an international purchase. I will definitely buy the next one there since this one was for my wife...


----------



## Siggy1978 (Oct 29, 2012)

smileybone said:


> Finally bought from Ashford. Excellent pre-sale service, took 2 days from order to delivery in Canada which I find amazing for an international purchase. I will definitely buy the next one there since this one was for my wife...


Did you any additional customs charges?


----------



## smileybone (Jan 17, 2013)

5% Vat + 10$ for custom + usual GST and PST. Ashford is not an AD but fully loaded, it costed half the price of the AD here in Quebec... I thinks it's worth it!


----------



## Siggy1978 (Oct 29, 2012)

argh226 said:


> Id take note of any good AD in Canada too... The Hamilton will be my next to wear...


I went to a European Jewelers in Toronto to see what kind of price movement they would consider. At the moment they are offering no tax. So, a big 13 percent. Whopidy do. They would not budge below that.

850 - 13 percent at an AD or 509 with free shipping for a jazzmaster with bracelet on amazon or jomashop. Kind of a no brainier in my opinion.


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are there any good European AD's or even grey market sellers i should consider for buying a Hamilton jazzmaster viewmatic?

Is it worth the extra money buying it from an AD?


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Amazon. Just finished buying a Hamilton X Wind for $989.00. Highly recommend the site

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------

